# Father/Son attack first base coach at MLB game



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=220919104

I don't even know what to say about this. I'm just stunned! I can't ever remember this happening in the US. :nono:


----------



## Gemini365i (Sep 7, 2002)

KRAZY


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Bizarre. Good job by the Royals players to get the thugs off of Gamboa. I hope they landed some good puches :righton:.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Stupid actions by stupid people!


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

A local DJ made the comment that nothing good ever comes from a fan with their shirt off.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

No more beer sales after the game starts.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rick Densing _
> *A local DJ made the comment that nothing good ever comes from a fan with their shirt off. *


:lol: :thats: :rotfl: :rolling:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

*Look at the knife!!!! *


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

What a role model Dad is!  :nono:

You know in a way I felt bad for the boy. I just seen the whole incident on The Score, and WOW! First of all it was the boy who taking the shots to the head(at least two I seen). Now I know you can't blame the players for defending their own because who knows what those guys were going to do, on the other hand the boy took the brunt of the beating for his father, who was obviously the one who taught the poor kid that was an acceptable way to act. Doesn't look like there is a bright future in that boys life. :nono:

Good to see the coach was alright, that kind of thing had to be extremely scary for him and his family.

Man I'd really like a few minutes alone with Dad behind the wood shed.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

*Look at this guy.* He ran on the field at the Tigers/Yankees game the other night. What is up with these guys not wearing shirts. Anyone in the midwest care to let me know why you can't keep your shirts on?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Look at this guy. He ran on the field at the Tigers/Yankees game the other night. What is up with these guys not wearing shirts. Anyone in the midwest care to let me know why you can't keep your shirts on? *


I remember the strangest Redsox Yankees game last year in NY where a Yankees fan with no shirt wound up either falling or jumping down from his seats up high into the suspended nets where he then proceeded to remain motionless with eyes closed feigning a serious injury. The whole event carried out for quite awhile as the players continued playing ball and all the while security and police below tried to figure out how to get him down safely without further injury. Then out of nowhere the kid sprang up with a huge grin and took a giant bow for the fans for his academy award winning acting performance before he was ushered out of the park in handcuffs.

Getting back to the Royals incident though for a moment, it seems to have made the MSNBC/Sporting News Whine of the week:

http://www.msnbc.com/news/804062.asp


----------

